# New resale owner, account shows Travelshare



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

I just setup my account yesterday and it shows "Diamond Elite" and under "Dues and Loans" section, it shows Travelshare Dues of $27.79. Will Worldmark catch onto updating the system so that I am flagged as a resale owner and thereby, drop the Travelshare Dues? Do I need to call?

Thank you!


----------



## jrb916 (Aug 30, 2022)

You don’t need to call, it will fix itself.   we had access to RCI for a few weeks after our resale purchase & then it disappeared.  Our account also showed the nearest WM locations were in Colorado, where the previous owner lived.  Everything is showing correctly now including the nearest WM locations.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> You don’t need to call, it will fix itself.   we had access to RCI for a few weeks after our resale purchase & then it disappeared.  Our account also showed the nearest WM locations were in Colorado, where the previous owner lived.  Everything is showing correctly now including the nearest WM locations.


Thank you!


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 30, 2022)

Having had major problems with Wyndham Financial (they are almost as incompetent as the Wyndham IS/IT Folks) they will probably suspend your Account for non-payment of Travelshare Dues. But if you try to use any of the Benefits of Travelshare they will tell you you do not qualify.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

I did call and spoke with 2 different persons.  First was the call center person, the second was owner resolution.  They both said "Thank you for being an owner since 1985."  I explained that I bought resale and that I should not be Diamond Elite, and they said "It looked good to me.".  Finally, owner resolution put me on hold while he went to speak with Accounts folks. They said I "opted" out of Travelshare effective 8/19, which coincidentally was the date when we completed DocuSign, and that this coming billing is the last month for paying Travelshare.  It does not make sense but I was not going to argue.


----------



## kozykritter (Aug 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I did call and spoke with 2 different persons.  First was the call center person, the second was owner resolution.  They both said "Thank you for being an owner since 1985."  I explained that I bought resale and that I should not be Diamond Elite, and they said "It looked good to me.".  Finally, owner resolution put me on hold while he went to speak with Accounts folks. They said I "opted" out of Travelshare effective 8/19, which coincidentally was the date when we completed DocuSign, and that this coming billing is the last month for paying Travelshare.  It does not make sense but I was not going to argue.


So are you the one that will be paying that last month's bill?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> So are you the one that will be paying that last month's bill?


I did ask the customer resolution guy but he was confused.  WM dues are billed on 1st of the month and must be paid by end of the month.  Technically August dues were all paid up, as indicated in my online account as well as DocuSign info.  Sept dues are for September month.  So why did their accounting indicate that I opted out of Travelshare on 8/19 and that I was billed one last time for Travelshare?  I decided to not feed my cat for a month in order to pay Travelshare dues which I should not owe.    I gave up trying to argue with that guy.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 30, 2022)

I purchased a WM earlier this year.  For months the previous owner was getting not only my WM booking and emails, but also my Wyndham account.  Now why my Wyndham account would have got changed is beyond me. Yes they are the same company, but this was a WM that I was adding not Selling my Wyndham.  

So things can go awry.


----------

